# Fish for a fast current



## methodica (May 15, 2007)

I have a new heavly planted 30 Gal tank being filtered with an ehiem 2028 which is a bit of over kill. I was thinking of putting Black phantom tetras in it. Do you think they will be ok since I have a fairly high current in the tank. If not any suggestions?


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Hillstream Loaches?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i like the green swordtails they would be very natural in the tank.
how about some barbs or maybe some larger rainbows.

good luck


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that's a super filtered tank... LOL!

Another fish that likes a lot of current is the glass catfish (Kryptopterus bicirrhis), so that would be an option too.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

loaches and rainbows, hands down IMO 

or go collect some darters, though they prefer cooler water.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

www.FranksAquarium.com usually has an excellent selection of riverine loaches, and a really good reputation as good online source for fish.


----------



## methodica (May 15, 2007)

I went with rumming noses and one peppered cory. I carved out 3x more holes in my spray bar so It slowed the current a bit in the tank. Its still pretty fast but we will see how it goes.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

isnt there a gate that you can close a little bit like the Rena XP# series has?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

My Oto cats love the current and part of their mating behavior is swimming upstream against the current.


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a 55gal that has a rena xp3 on it. I use to run it wide open, my rummy nosed tetras and rainbows never had a problem with it.


----------



## armyoffoo (Dec 28, 2007)

Dwarf Chain Loaches, these guys are awesome and stay small, ~2.5"

A group of 7-10 would be great in that tank.

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yasuhikotakia-sidthimunki


----------

